# Loose Handle



## Luvwine (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a fairly new Fujiwara Nashiji Gyuto (240mm) that I acquired used but was less than two weeks old per the seller. I have used it a handful of times. It was purchased originally from CKTG. The handle is a bit loose. I don't know anything about how to fix such issues. Who should I contact to repair/replace the handle? 

Thanks for any thoughts and sorry if this is too basic a question....


----------



## wind88 (Apr 11, 2015)

If there is no epoxy used in the handle then you can try hammer the handle in like shown in JNS's rehandling videos below:


[video=youtube;ZajZh8aps6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZajZh8aps6Q[/video]


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 11, 2015)

A much better idea that was recently described in the Forum is to use hide glue to affix your handle. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ental-Process-for-those-curious-or-interested


----------



## daveb (Apr 12, 2015)

If it seems more daunting than you care for, suggest you contact (in no particular order) Dave Martell, Jon at JKI, Korin, or Epicurean Edge and ask if they would be willing to give it a look and repair to "as new". These are all supporters of this site that can do handle work and are located in the states. And I may well have missed a couple. Some may be reluctant to work on another vendors products or have time constraints that would be prohibitive but that would be my starting point.


----------



## Luvwine (Apr 12, 2015)

Thx much for the suggestions. My technical skills are pretty lacking.


----------

